# Picking an f2 Cockapoo



## gemmamathis (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello,

I am getting an f2 cockapoo and I realise that they can look quite different. I have two pictures the two pups me and my family just cannot pick from because they are both adorable. I wondered if anyone had any information that could help us pick and as to what they might look like when they are older. Coat type etc. 

Thanks for any information you can give me!

Gemma


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Could you post the pics Gemma then people could maybe compare them to their dogs and maybe show how their dogs coats ended up xx


----------



## gemmamathis (Oct 20, 2012)

These are the pictures of the two potential pups, f2. The sandy one is a girl and the black one is a boy.

Thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No doubt going to be beautiful cockapoos I would say with lovely curly coats. Will try and look for a decent pic of Wilf his coat is curlier than Mables and more like how I would imagine those pups will turn out. People with better photographic skills may beat me to it xx


----------



## gemmamathis (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you for your help! I definitely want the curlier coat look. I think we are going for the sandy girl, but yes any information would be amazing! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww they are delicious  ... Both of them.
I'd would go for the girl ... She has thee sweetest face and stunning colouring. 
As Karen says they look like they'll both have gorgeous curly coats. 
What stunning puppies xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah cute! I would go for the boy but if you look at my profile picture you will know why


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Gemma yeh just look at Weller and it saves me looking for a pic of Wilf xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are both cute but I think she has it on him just a bit. I LOVE her color. The coats look very similar. As far as boy vs. girl my parents have a black and tan 5 month old girl and we have a sable 4 month old boy. They are both very smart and loving. She does tend to cuddle more but there is not much of a difference otherwise.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

They are both lovely and look like they will both have the sort of coat you are looking for. I have a soft spot for the girl as I love apricots and blondes. Will you get a chance to meet the pups before you choose?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The boy....he has such a sweet little face.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Gemma, regarding coat type and looks, all generations (F1, F1b, F2 etc) can differ even in the same litter.

Looking at these pics it looks like both puppies have texture in their coat etc, but they will develop with age. Many cockapoo coat photos on my blog which may help  

What health testing do the puppies parents have? (DNA PRA testing and DNA FN testing ) 

When or have you already had a cuddle with them yet?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i would go for the girl , i think she is the prettiest and like was said they do tend to cuddle more,,and the big thing is they don't lift there leg, both in the house like on your furniture,and out side on your flowers , and besides that i have a ginger and she is wonderful Haaaa Haaaa


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a girl F2 she is 17 weeks now. Millies coat was quite wavy and is still a lovely texture. I would want to have both but i think its down to what *** u want... iv always had girls so my decision was easy. Whichever pup u choose will be the right decision for u. Xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I think the little girl edges the boy just a "hair" ha ha just looking at the coats, she seems a little fuller and a little more texture of curl. I love her apricot color since I have 2 blacks, a boy and a girl, both are not cuddly, but are affectionate! Like Jane said, would be great if you could see them both first, most times thats the deciding factor, and what your preference is. You never know, it may be an instant decision if you see them. They are both beautiful.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Check out the 'then and now' thread - it might help you see how their coats can change as they grow up...
They are both gorgeous, I like bitches, but I'm sure you'll make the right choice for you...


----------

